# Cyp. reginae, Now With 2 Flowers



## parvi_17 (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought I would start a new thread for this because the plant really looks complete with both flowers open, and I took several shots of it. The first flower is browning now unfortunately - it only lasted 5 days in perfect condition! I'm thinking it must be because my house is so dry, because the reginaes I have outside have lasted 2 weeks. Anyway, here are some photos:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2009)

They look so great Joe!!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## Jorch (Mar 5, 2009)

:clap: Very nice!! So angelic. love the short stubby petals and the big pouch on this one


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2009)

Beautiful. I like the pale pouch.


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 5, 2009)

Account beautiful too, they have one that they are so fragile


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2009)

nice job! makes me wish for warmer weather so can see them outside soon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 5, 2009)

Very cute chubby pouch. Love the delicate color.:smitten:


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love that first shot!


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. Overall I'm pretty happy with the plant and look forward to seeing what it does in the future!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 6, 2009)

:clap: :clap: It's a big mexi!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't look - must pay off credit cards first - don't let me get fascinated with and yet another group of orchids. 

Beautiful


----------



## toddybear (Mar 6, 2009)

So bizarre to see them blooming indoors...and so early. It will be July before I look for them in the wild. Makes me long for summer.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> nice job! makes me wish for warmer weather so can see them outside soon



Let me know when you're going on a cyp trip and this year I'll come up!


----------



## John M (Mar 6, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> I can't look - must pay off credit cards first - don't let me get fascinated with and yet another group of orchids.
> 
> Beautiful



No, no, no, Leo! One does not pay off credit cards....one simply gets more credit cards!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2009)

John M said:


> No, no, no, Leo! One does not pay off credit cards....one simply gets more credit cards!


...are you sure you are not from the US???oke:


----------



## Elena (Mar 6, 2009)

Oooh, they are wonderful! So sweet and delicate.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2009)

This is so cool! I'm going have to try a cyp or two


----------



## dan_t (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice - good fat pouch on it!

Dan


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> This is so cool! I'm going have to try a cyp or two


There are wild cyps in Texas so You shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 10, 2009)

It will be interesting to see what it does this spring and summer. I'd try to keep it warm and moist this spring to avoid it going into dormancy early. If you can keep it green until the end of August it should readjust to outdoor living well. I bloomed one plant for a couple seasons in Florida by tricking it into a "reverse growing season" - fridge in the summer and growing it in winter.

Eric, yes there are Cyps in Texas (C. kentuckiense), but not south of Houston! The summers down there are a bit too long and hot while the winter is too short and not cool enough. Of course you can try them inside under lights if you're really ambitious.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2009)

I have no idea where Pearland is!  I will look at my Texass map today! oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 11, 2009)

*possible cyp visitation trip*



NYEric said:


> Let me know when you're going on a cyp trip and this year I'll come up!



sorry, just saw this. I was thinking about making an announcement to the list that I might be willing to take people to the spot in central ny where all of the yellow ladyslippers were at; I posted some pictures here with some big clumps. There are also early coralroot that could be flowering then and definitely heartleaf twayblades (and sometimes a pink ladyslipper or two though that is nothing rare). The spot is between cortland and syracuse ny. Time would be mid may around the 20th in general, depending on the weather and my work schedule. likely would be on a weekend. if they come up this year like they did last year, it would be a great sight

-about the credit cards, if you can get on the stick and pay off all the cards and aren't paying interest anymore, then you can get ahead and pay cash for your plants (no interest, more money for more orchids)

So, if anyone does want to see some native orchids this May, let me know


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 11, 2009)

beautiful!


----------

